# Roof mounted satellite receiver?



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

I plan on mounting my satellite radio in the headliner of my Mk4 Jetta. I've seen a few pics of the finished product, but haven't seen a write up on how it's done. I'd like to see how others have done the mounting on their cars.
I have searched, but haven't seen a write up, just finished products.
Thanks.


----------

